# Own a TV lift?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm planning on purchasing a TV lift but I can't figure out which ones are any good. Anyone have first-hand experience with these things?
There's a brand called Bekland that sells their lifts for $450 online, but I can't tell how quiet they are. (And I have no idea how reliable they are.)


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Since I just had to Google a Tv lift to see what you were talking about, I am of no help! They seem pretty cool though if your living room arrangement can make use of it...where as mine cannot!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've installed a couple of Chief lifts, but never a Bekland. Only negative I can see - and it's probably not a big deal - is that the remote is RF, not IR. If you're OK with using a separate remote to run the lift (or hacking some control system together to interface with the wall switch) then they're probably OK.


----------

